# Thursday night drink meet - 21 July



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Yet again I post a meet up. How's next Thursday guys - thinking of meeting at Fibbers.

Let me know who's game :clap2:

And it's got to be more than 4 or 5 of us


----------



## Scarlet_Horizon (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi there,
What's the score? Is this meet-up going ahead? And, excuse my ignorance, but where is Fibbers?


----------



## bluesman (Oct 14, 2008)

petrolhead said:


> Yet again I post a meet up. How's next Thursday guys - thinking of meeting at Fibbers.
> 
> Let me know who's game :clap2:
> 
> And it's got to be more than 4 or 5 of us


Not been to one before, what time are you thinking of?


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I'm up for it!!

What time?


----------



## bluesman (Oct 14, 2008)

Well just read in the sandpitbthat it is cancelled sooooo depends whether the three of us want to give it ago and we need to give directions for Scarlet to find it.

Let me know if you are both still up for it via here - and anyone else interested - if so I'd suggest 8pm.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

bluesman said:


> Well just read in the sandpitbthat it is cancelled sooooo depends whether the three of us want to give it ago and we need to give directions for Scarlet to find it.
> 
> Let me know if you are both still up for it via here - and anyone else interested - if so I'd suggest 8pm.


Cancelled in Sandpit but appears to still be open on here.

As I said initially, I was hoping for more of a turn out than 4 or 5. Reason being I have organised a lot of events like this in the past and when just 3 or 4 turn up it can transpire to be a little awkward when nobody knows each other. On the other hand one event I organised about 32 peeps confirmed and in the end it was approx 22 that turned up - was a brilliant night but that was due to the amount there, bearing in mind nobody knew anybody else. With that amount there was bound to be someone who one shared common interests with. 

Always difficult when small number turns up and nobody knows anyone else.

Let me know your thoughts..............


----------



## bluesman (Oct 14, 2008)

petrolhead said:


> Cancelled in Sandpit but appears to still be open on here.
> 
> As I said initially, I was hoping for more of a turn out than 4 or 5. Reason being I have organised a lot of events like this in the past and when just 3 or 4 turn up it can transpire to be a little awkward when nobody knows each other. On the other hand one event I organised about 32 peeps confirmed and in the end it was approx 22 that turned up - was a brilliant night but that was due to the amount there, bearing in mind nobody knew anybody else. With that amount there was bound to be someone who one shared common interests with.
> 
> ...


I take your point but have never been too worried about a get together not working out as well as I'd have wanted. if that proves the case we can all go our separate ways and, this being Fibbers on a Thursday, it's always likely that we'll end up chatting to other "locals". So I'm game if others are.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

bluesman said:


> I take your point but have never been too worried about a get together not working out as well as I'd have wanted. if that proves the case we can all go our separate ways and, this being Fibbers on a Thursday, it's always likely that we'll end up chatting to other "locals". So I'm game if others are.


OK am game, we'll see response by tommorow and if a few of us confirm we'll meet up. Be good to meet some new people. Agree Fibbers is a great place to meet others even if you're on your own


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Guys, don't appear to be any real movement on this and feel with only 2 or 3 to meet it's pointless. However, I do have an alternative for tomorrow. There is a cruise from Dubai Marina for 2 hours travelling around Marina and Palm. No alcohol served but welcome to take your own booze on board. Cost is AED 200 and there's about 12 places left.

Meet up @ 17.30 at Yacht Club and set sail @ 18.00. Once back in dock it's off to Yacht Club for a few bevvies and then perhaps onto Irish Village. Anyone interested please pm me for my mobile no.
Be good to meet some of you there tomorrow


----------



## luckydxb (Jun 28, 2011)

Im gona @ fibbers ! see you'll there !


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Guys, don't appear to be any real movement on this and feel with only 2 or 3 to meet it's pointless. However, I do have an alternative for tomorrow. There is a cruise from Dubai Marina for 2 hours travelling around Marina and Palm. No alcohol served but welcome to take your own booze on board. Cost is AED 200 and there's about 12 places left.
> 
> Meet up @ 17.30 at Yacht Club and set sail @ 18.00. Once back in dock it's off to Yacht Club for a few bevvies and then perhaps onto Irish Village. Anyone interested please pm me for my mobile no.
> Be good to meet some of you there tomorrow


hey petrolhead

thanks for pm.. I thought we shelved it!  again thou.. Is it on? 

the plan tomo sounds good. lets do that..

cheers


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ky1976 said:


> hey petrolhead
> 
> thanks for pm.. I thought we shelved it!  again thou.. Is it on?
> 
> ...


So you're up for tomorrow then? Great if you are. Will it be just you or any others?


----------



## bluesman (Oct 14, 2008)

luckydxb said:


> Im gona @ fibbers ! see you'll there !


Well no one else seems to be going which is a shame. looks like it'snot on as a result. I can't make tomorrowdue to another commitment.


----------



## bluesman (Oct 14, 2008)

bluesman said:


> Well no one else seems to be going which is a shame. looks like it'snot on as a result. I can't make tomorrowdue to another commitment.


Change of plan. I'm now going. If anyone interested will be there about 8pm. black jeans, white short sleeved shirt, Steve Davis lookalike. If not catch up another time?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

bluesman said:


> Change of plan. I'm now going. If anyone interested will be there about 8pm. black jeans, white short sleeved shirt, Steve Davis lookalike. If not catch up another time?


Sorry you can't make it tomorrow Bluesman. There's a few on here that have confirmed and apologies for tonight but it seemed like peeps were tooing and froing. Thought tonight may end up a washout.

Hope tonight turns up good anyhoos and put a post up how it went 

Have a great night and have one for me


----------



## bluesman (Oct 14, 2008)

petrolhead said:


> Sorry you can't make it tomorrow Bluesman. There's a few on here that have confirmed and apologies for tonight but it seemed like peeps were tooing and froing. Thought tonight may end up a washout.
> 
> Hope tonight turns up good anyhoos and put a post up how it went
> 
> Have a great night and have one for me


It went well just not in the way I thought. No one came along from the Forum but I ended up at different times with two Americans down there quite separately, both of whom by pure coincidence have / are worked in Baghdad. That's odd in itself but not quite as much as when I found out one of them is an ex-Navy fighter pilot who is now running "cargo" into Afghanistan and Pakistan for, shall we say, a nameless US organisation. Only in Dubai. Never happens like that back in blighty  Hope tonight goes well.


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> So you're up for tomorrow then? Great if you are. Will it be just you or any others?


hey petrolhead,

I enjoyed the cruise y'day and meeting others :clap2:. thou we wrapped little early there but I continued at Chi-The Lodge (great music).

Will keep an eye for other plans on weekends.

Cheers


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

bluesman said:


> It went well just not in the way I thought. No one came along from the Forum but I ended up at different times with two Americans down there quite separately, both of whom by pure coincidence have / are worked in Baghdad. That's odd in itself but not quite as much as when I found out one of them is an ex-Navy fighter pilot who is now running "cargo" into Afghanistan and Pakistan for, shall we say, a nameless US organisation. Only in Dubai. Never happens like that back in blighty  Hope tonight goes well.


Thanks for the update Bluesman. This is the reason I pulled out as so few confirmed and then as you say no-one turned up so it would have been just you and I :tongue1: Our evening went well, only one Forum member turned up but was a great evening. Will keep all posted when future events like this materialise


----------

